# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Avator-Box تحديثات :  AvatorBox Blackberry Addon News : BLACKFACTOOL v2.0.0.5813 ON AIR !!!

## mohamed73

*31/01/2012 [AVATOR-BOX[BLACKBERRY] BLACKFACTOOL v2.0.0.5813 ON AIR !!!*  
What's New :   

```
     [+] Added 2 MEPs more supported in Blackberry(MEP-46976-002 and MEP-09917-003) 
  
```

  *For More Info :الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  
Link To Download : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
BR
AvatorBox Team

----------

